# Building a Slingbow Tube / Bandset



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I decided to try and build some flat band and tube sets for my slingbows; I own both the LT and XT Hammer.

I watched a lot of videos about building bow strings and read this sub-forum front to back. I also searched the internet high and low for all things slingbow.

I have assembled the components and plan to give it a try this weekend; I have to first build a jig.

Here are all my supplies.


1.0 mm GZK Black.
5080 GZK Black Tube.
2050 GZK Grren Tube.
Pharmaceutical Grade Talcum Powder.
#325 Paracord.
1mm Waxed Cotton Thread.
Bow String Wax.
Bow String.
008 Spectra Serving Thread.
#24 D Loop Rope.
Bearpaw Serving Tool.
Spearfishing Wishbone Inserts.

I'll explain each item in more detail as I post my progress.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am intrigued. I used to make Flemmish string for the few bows I made and one for a crossbow.

I decided store bought was safer and developed mad respect for the pre-industrial revolution string makers.

1936 and 1937 nylon and polyester was invented and now we're totally spoiled with righteous cordage.

I am definitely following this one.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Ditto what Mako Pat said. I also used to make my own archery strings and soon decided that it was safer to buy one and that I would rather be shooting that twisting a string.

I have a Hammer on the way - very interested in this post.

Thank you!


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I've watched this video from Magnum Slingbows many times; he makes it look really easy.

I'm also very intrigued by his band attachment method.

After seeing the Hammer pics on Seljan Slingshots sporting flat bands, I got the itch to try them out.

Part of my plan is to insert the 2050 tubes into the 5080 tubes to create a 2080 tube; this should fall somewhere between Theraband Black bands and Silver bands according to the tube chart.

The Talcum Powder is to reduce the binding between the two sets of tubes; not sure it'll work, but I'm going to try.

Like I said, I did a lot of research; now comes putting it all to the test.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I finished my jig.









I had to make modifications from my original plan.

Originally, I made it just like in the Magnum Slingbow video above; but, I ran into a couple problems.









First, my serving jig wouldn't fit between the vertical dowels. I had set them 4 inches apart, but found I needed to serve closer to the looped end than the jig could reach.

Second, I didn't want to make my slingbow string longer because it would take up length from the bands/tubes.

I realized that the Magnum Slingbows have a very wide "fork gap"; hence the size of their sting. I wanted to avoid this with my setup.

So, I came up with the idea to use the hook screws set 3 inches apart; this ended up solving both problems.









I'm making progress, stay tuned for more updates.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for posting - great thread!


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

OK, I made a few strings yesterday.

It was pretty straight forward using the jig. Just wrap the bow string around the hooks till you get the desired number of threads. In my case, I made 10 loops giving 20 threads.









Next, I just had to wrap the string with the serving; I had watched this video many times to learn how.









Here was my first attempt.









The issues I had were:

- Keeping the serving tight against the string; since this was my first time serving, I got better with practice.

- Making the whole string symmetrical; it was tricky to start and stop the serving and have it all be even.

- Trouble seeing the serving since everything is black; I see why they are often made from differing colors. (I wanted it all tacticool, so I'm learning as I go.)

I used bow string wax to help make the string fibers stick together and therefore more manageable. I also tied a couple pieces of string at measured locations to help keep my serving even.









Here are a couple of my first tries.









I found it gets easier with practice; just like when I first started making my own band sets.









I make a couple using the spearfishing wishbones as well (you can see them in the pic above that has the clamps to help hold them). I'll be detailing that in my next post.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

From what I've seen, most of the commercial brands utilize either the double tube tied method or the split plastic insert method to attached the tubes to string.





















My Hammer tube set came with some residue of some sort on the tubes (it looked like contact cement); I'm guessing it's an added level of safety to keep the plastic insert from pulling out. I never had any issue of the sort with the factory tube set; but, I did always feel a bit uneasy about it.

My research had me looking for alternatives and I found it with the spearfishing wishbones.









I feel confident I can tie a constrictor knot around them and they are going to hold.

The problem I had with the wishbones is the bowstring has to be passed through the hole at the end of each one. Not a big deal. I measured out the length needed to give me the needed strands and then just threaded them through the holes as I wrapped the string around the jig. I used clamps to hold them in place.









Here are a couple of finished strings using the wishbones.















OK, next I'll be attaching D-loops and adding bands and tubes.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

This is great! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi CPU this is a great thread! I’ve made many bowstrings and have been fiddling with Slingbows and thinking about making some bandsets- I was wondering what the benefits are to having the center area of the bandsets made from actual string material with an actual D loop, rather than just a strand of Paracord to knock the arrow and another strand on which to attach the release? Maybe the release is cleaner, and the arrow releases cleaner as well?


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I have seen lots of examples using paracord and other such rigs. I've heard mention of weed eater string for fish darts.

In the Pocket Predator video showcasing their archery adapter plates, Bill demonstrates tying and using a paracord with a leather pouch.

I can understand using paracord; it's way more economical than the bow string.

In my case, I am using bow string because my arrow nocks have a tight fit and like you said, they tend to bind when using paracord. Plus, I am building powerful tubes and I'm not a big, strong person and I just want the added safety of using a real d-loop with my release. I have used those metal d-loops on my bow and might give them a try.









If you look at my supply list, I have included some #325 paracord. I'm going to experiment with that a bit.

Like Island Made mentioned in your mod thread, some people replace the nock all together with things such as golf tees and just use a regular pouch.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

cpu_melt_down said:


> I have seen lots of examples using paracord and other such rigs. I've heard mention of weed eater string for fish darts.
> 
> In the Pocket Predator video showcasing their archery adapter plates, Bill demonstrates tying and using a paracord with a leather pouch.
> 
> ...


I am not sure I would want to use the metal D-loop on a sling bow. Unlike a bow slingshot bands have a tendency to come back and slap the fingers of the holding hand.


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks CPU, I noticed the Paracord and was wondering if that’s what it was for - I’ll be interested to see the difference if you try it out!


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

OK, adding a D-loop was as simple as cutting a piece of rope and tying a couple knots.

I watched a few videos and used this post as a guide.















Next up was my idea to use 2050 tubes inside 5080 tubes to create a hybrid 2080 tube.

I cut the tubes to size leaving extra to allow room for error.









I ran a string down the 5080 and tied it to the 2050 tube to help pull it through; I cleaned them real good with alcohol and then I powdered the 2050 with the talc to help it slide and to prevent friction in the finished tubes.















Next step is where I hit a snag. The spearfishing wishbones are just too big to get inserted into the 2050 tubes.















I tried several times and finally gave up trying to get them inserted; my solution is twofold.

1. Since I really want to try the 2080 hybrid tubes, I took a piece of the #325 paracord and used the knot in tube attachment method. The #325 paracord was a wee bit small and the arrow wouldn't stay nocked; so I served a piece and the arrow fit just right.















2. I ordered a couple different sizes of heavy tubing that will make inserting the wishbones easier.

I'll elaborate more once I finish up the 2080 tube set and the heavier tubes get delivered.


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

Nice! Really enjoying watching the thread! Any tricks to getting the knot in the tube? Did you just dip the tube in alcohol and force the knot in?


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Sneaky said:


> Nice! Really enjoying watching the thread! Any tricks to getting the knot in the tube? Did you just dip the tube in alcohol and force the knot in?


I used a pair of needle nose pliers. Lube the ends up with alcohol and then slide the tubes over. Pry open and insert knot. I used one of those Chinese paper clip band tools to help push the knot into the tube. I'll post a picture when I get a chance.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

Great, thanks for the info!


----------



## pencil5757 (Oct 1, 2018)

Did you ever get it finished? I would like to know how it came out


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

No not yet.

Life has gotten in the way the last few months.

Hoping to return to this soon.


----------



## pencil5757 (Oct 1, 2018)

I know how that is, but be looking for it when you get it done, I enjoyed reading about your bands.


----------



## JohnnyAppleshooter (Aug 11, 2021)

Watta u gonna do about the string compression at full draw? Iv been dealing with this and see the the string is compressed and pusses the arrow out of alignment.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I serve the string really tight and the d-loop also seems to help.

What type of string are you using? I modeled mine after the ones on my Hammer Slingbow.


----------

